# Rankings?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So who moves up/down after this crazy day?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Obvious Texas will move down. I believe the UTES will be 8th and TCU 9th.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

byu will probably sneak into the top 10 with that impressive win. sportscenter says penn state, alabama, Tech, florida..... coyoteslayer is peobably right about the U and TCU


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You think?! that would be awesome! I am thinking 13ish :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You think?! that would be awesome! I am thinking 13ish :mrgreen:


If that really happens it would all be owed to the same thing that we blamed the Y for not getting more notoriety, the poor coverage of the conference in the Mtn. Any voter watching any of the last 4 games would have laughed to think that they were ranked in the top 25


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe BYU will be ranked around 15th


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think 'Bama will take the top spot, then Penn State and Florida. Texas Tech looked good, but not a top 3. I also think that TCU leapfrogs the Utes ending up 8 and 9. TCU, Utah, and Boise State will round out the top 10 (in that order). BYU will be lucky to hold their spot and I would not be surprised to see them drop. Their defense needs to step it up some for them to be able to move up the polls much.

Hey, the Aggies have now won their second game of the season. We should be seeing them start picking up votes in the polls anytime now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> BYU will be lucky to hold their spot and I would not be surprised to see them drop. Their defense needs to step it up some for them to be able to move up the polls much.


I didn't see the game but the highlights made it seem as if they had that game lost. :? I think it was another Washington game for them and they'll either stay put or slide, since CSU was unranked. Ah well.... glad that Utah managed to win as well as TCU. It sure seemed to be a tough first half for the Utes from what I watched. I didn't watch all of the Texas game either but was really surprised when I got home from hunting and it was 22-3. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think TCU will jump ahead of uteplayer, and that BYU will move up 2 spots despite looking poor due to several teams ahead of them losing.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > You think?! that would be awesome! I am thinking 13ish :mrgreen:
> ...


I agree and there is no way Utah is a top 10 team either.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

the byu top ten thing was a joke, i guess i forgot the smiley face or the wink. i could probably look it up by now(sunday morning) but i agree with pro. ryfly- i beleive utah has the potential to be deserving of a top ten spot, they just didnt show it yesterday. despite shoddy play yesterday, they are still undefeated, which only a few teams still are. byu on the other hand, i am still skeptical. they have an explosive offense, minus turnovers, and not converting 4th and 1 on the two, for like the third week in a row. :evil: but its not gonna be enough giving up 32, thirty something, and 42 points against sub-par mtn west teams. while they have good individual players, the defense in general is not good. 
the byu/utah game will be lame, unless they both bring the teams they started out with earlier on, non the teams that forgot to show up yesterday...


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> the byu top ten thing was a joke, i guess i forgot the smiley face or the wink. i could probably look it up by now(sunday morning) but i agree with pro. ryfly- i beleive utah has the potential to be deserving of a top ten spot, they just didnt show it yesterday. despite shoddy play yesterday, they are still undefeated, which only a few teams still are. byu on the other hand, i am still skeptical. they have an explosive offense, minus turnovers, and not converting 4th and 1 on the two, for like the third week in a row. :evil: but its not gonna be enough giving up 32, thirty something, and 42 points against sub-par mtn west teams. while they have good individual players, the defense in general is not good.
> the byu/utah game will be lame, unless they both bring the teams they started out with earlier on, non the teams that forgot to show up yesterday...


This is one year where I think both BYU and Utah are over rated. You can't tell me Utah could hang with Florida or Texas or Texas Tech. And BYU would get killed with their defense right now. Personally I'm looking forward to next year when the cougs get most of their best players back and they play TCU and Utah at home. Then we'll see what they can do.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I just looked at the polls. No BCS yet, and the AP had Boise leap frog the Utes. Interesting. I hate B.S.U


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> deadicated1 said:
> 
> 
> > the byu top ten thing was a joke, i guess i forgot the smiley face or the wink. i could probably look it up by now(sunday morning) but i agree with pro. ryfly- i beleive utah has the potential to be deserving of a top ten spot, they just didnt show it yesterday. despite shoddy play yesterday, they are still undefeated, which only a few teams still are. byu on the other hand, i am still skeptical. they have an explosive offense, minus turnovers, and not converting 4th and 1 on the two, for like the third week in a row. :evil: but its not gonna be enough giving up 32, thirty something, and 42 points against sub-par mtn west teams. while they have good individual players, the defense in general is not good.
> ...


If BYU can't get their defensive problems figured out, next year is going to be no different.


----------

